# wheres everyone from?



## pete_172

me...ards!

next!


----------



## matty_corsa

Omagh!


----------



## clifford

sunny rhyl


----------



## pete_172

...sunnt where!? theres me thinkin norn iron wasnt that big lol


----------



## gordyb

Donaghcloney


----------



## dubsport

:wave: Banbridge


----------



## Ruth M

Lisburn here


----------



## dubsport

gordyb said:


> Donaghcloney


Where this u speak of - "ur number plates are only half the size they sud be son " - as for that exhaust - check out the black reek, haha:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dubsport

pete_172 said:


> ...sunnt where!? theres me thinkin norn iron wasnt that big lol


Anywer outside ards an ur lost pete!

Time to get the jonjoe fired up:driver:


----------



## pete_172

way that there bay made a fortuna! haha


----------



## skauldy

i'm down south from Drogheda


----------



## cdti_sri

Im mainly split between L'Derry/Letterkenny/Banbridge and soon to be belfast area!


----------



## dubsport

pete_172 said:


> way that there bay made a fortuna! haha


Haha - luvs it - wat r u like pete


----------



## AaronB

Just outside Crossgar me


----------



## Ronnie

Tandragee here...


----------



## craiga

derry/londonderry,the choice is urs:wave:


----------



## RP Stevie

Enniskillen!


----------



## AndyD

Carrickfergus or somewhere in Scotland/England where ever work takes me!


----------



## pete_172

my my people form everywhere...wonderful! should organise a big gay carwash haha!:lol:


----------



## ClarkeG

Tandragee for me!!


----------



## ST_Colin

Belfast for me, Erinvale to be precise.


----------



## NornIron

N'ards also...:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Banbridge


----------



## jayt

armagh... the big smoke.


----------



## oli

I'm from B.C.


----------



## pete_172

wheres bc?


----------



## SDP

oli said:


> I'm from B.C.


You must be seriously old then!


----------



## haxbyscoobs

York - Born and Bred


----------



## jayt

SDP said:


> You must be seriously old then!


looked at that for five minutes and didn't get it..... now i knw how homer feels most of the time.


----------



## AaronB

SDP said:


> You must be seriously old then!


:lol:

I'd take a random guess and say Ballyclare?


----------



## glyn waxmaster

York for me too


----------



## AndyD

What was B.C. then Belfast City????


----------



## Boydie

coleraine myself! greenisland during term!


----------



## Silva1

edit: wrong area :lol:


----------



## Brisa

Belfast


----------



## Racer

Portugal :wave:


----------



## Phil H

North Wales!


----------



## IanG

Chester le Street


----------



## NIgolf

good old Bangor!


----------



## davy st2 ni

ballymena


----------



## Womb Warrior

Dromore


----------



## dubsport

Womb Warrior said:


> Dromore


Which Dromore


----------



## MCZ2047

Portavogie for Me


----------



## tim

AndyD said:


> Carrickfergus or somewhere in Scotland/England where ever work takes me!


Me too! RN? Pm me if you wish.



Racer said:


> Portugal :wave:


Me too! Hope to be :buffer: soon Rui!

Funny how most people can't understand what section they are in :lol:


----------



## kkh120

Belfast....not too many from the smoke!!!


----------



## Starsky

Dungannon.


----------



## karl7900

Bangor.


----------



## ClarkeG

Starsky said:


> Dungannon.


That's where I work 

Clarke


----------



## Starsky

I live here but work in Portadown.


----------



## Ruth M

not another one from Portadown!!


----------



## Tricky Dicky

East of the big smoke


----------



## stoneyfordni

ST_Colin said:


> Belfast for me, Erinvale to be precise.


know the campbells ?


----------



## BigDoc

Down south, Monaghan here. :wave: 
Been watchin this forum for quite a while, some awesome work.


----------



## Ronnie

Welcome Big Doc theat my old stompin ground I used to live near Emyvale!!


----------



## BigDoc

Cool, I know quite a few down round there.
Know the McKennas or Treanors?  
Only about eleventy billion of them round there!


----------



## Ronnie

Yea I would be really good mates with Paul Connelly if u know him!


----------



## BigDoc

Yea, Know him, Gold 306, Glof van with 2 18" subs etc etc
That the guy?


----------



## Ronnie

Yep now a very nippy Red Evo 8 thats him!


----------



## BigDoc

Not seen that around yet, Will keep a look out.
Anyway, kinda nice out today, I'm gonna go out wash the motor!  

:detailer:


----------



## golf548

Carrickfergus here!!!!!

:buffer:


----------



## Rsam

Atherton/westhoughton bolton area!


----------



## Ray in Kingwood

North of Houston in the Good ol USof A.....in a place called Kingwood


----------



## dubsport

So many place in OWC i didn no about :tumbleweed:


----------



## pete_172

golf548 said:


> Carrickfergus here!!!!!
> 
> :buffer:


you steve with the daytonas mate per chance?


----------



## tim

golf548 said:


> Carrickfergus here!!!!!
> 
> :buffer:


good man yourself, what do you drive? Im from carrick too :thumb:


----------



## davidmk4

Ballymena man!


----------



## golf548

*Stalker*

Dave, Dave, Dave just no getting away from you is there?

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## golf548

tim said:


> good man yourself, what do you drive? Im from carrick too :thumb:


Golf GTTDI 130 red 18" R32 rims.

Yerself????


----------



## davidmk4

golf548 said:


> Dave, Dave, Dave just no getting away from you is there?
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


I live here dude!:lol: :detailer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :driver:


----------



## bopperh1981

*from*

me im from dublin but exiled to the midlands now


----------



## aabablusaan

Springfield, Virginia, USA


----------



## AndyD

Yeo there is a few of us from Carrickfergus!!


----------



## alwyn

Yep another one from Portadown

:thumb:


----------



## Macer

Dublin


----------



## Ryan

Glasgow for myself. :devil:


----------



## d_toland

I'm from Derry:thumb:


----------



## ally_mac

Banbridge


----------



## abd1973

south shields


----------



## dubsport

ally_mac said:


> Banbridge


Yeo, another one from the bridge

Avatar needs updating thou - evo's always lookin mint by the way mate :thumb:


----------



## martinopy

Another 1 for Carrickfergus:thumb:


----------



## veedubsimon

Another from Ballymena :wave:


----------



## thebigsham

Ballymoney hi sir


----------



## PDK

Belfast.


----------



## gavinporter

ballymena


----------



## mark2m8

london :wall:


----------



## dubsport

Looks like half on Ballymena oh here now - HIIIIII :lol:


----------



## glennv6

Sheffield.....





















but cookstown born and bread, for my sins.


----------



## adam1942

ello folks im from newtownabbey


----------



## jpmcc

Im in Derry


----------



## Rowan83

Lancaster, in Lancashire


----------



## Curtiz

Belfast


----------



## Pimp Master P.

From Monaghan. And new to this Detailing world. Some very fussy people here, i'm impressed. I would be a bit of a fussy git when it comes to cleanin the Motor, spent 4 full days at it last week. :buffer:

Oh, i was off work last week on a weeks hols, if anyone thought I had nothing better to be at...


----------



## BigDoc

Cool, another Monaghonian! :wave:

Where abouts? what u drive???


----------



## GaryF1

Newtownabbey, Suzuki Swift Attitude!


----------



## Pimp Master P.

BigDoc said:


> Cool, another Monaghonian! :wave:
> 
> Where abouts? what u drive???


Monaghan town, and I drive a red Evo 8 MR FQ 320.

What about you, where and what?


----------



## BigDoc

Ah ha, Me thinks you've be discussed earlier in this thread, P.C.??? (page 6) 
I'd know ya to see but don't think you'd know me. 
06 Mazda 3 with RX-8 wheels about town and also black 07 caddy TDI for work.


----------



## Pimp Master P.

That would be me alright, I'll have to keep an eye out for you.:thumb:


----------



## Hobbitsproton

i'm from rainy Antrim


----------



## John G

I'm from Dublin!

@ Pimp Master P, I recognise the name from the MLR (another evo-head, did you go to the record attempt)?


----------



## Pimp Master P.

Yeah, went to it, it was a great weekends crack, put 800 fun miles on the Evo. There was a great turn out of cars, and all very clean motors at that. I'm mad for the road now, going to hit the ring next time out.
There was about 5 other Evos from the Dublin area there too. Were you over?


----------



## *vikki*

East Sussex, Battle


----------



## adam1942

just outside belfast, newtownabbey...


----------



## BigFloppy

Sheffield


----------



## adam1942

is this thread not for just people in ireland/northern ireland?


----------



## BillyT

belfast


----------



## Hobbitsproton

adam1942 said:


> is this thread not for just people in ireland/northern ireland?


me thinks that :spam: is occuring to push up post counts :thumb:


----------



## PJS

Or wrong link clicked?
Doubt it's been done to push from 2 to 3 posts - Studio and Showroom are there for doing that!


----------



## Jesse74

Budapest (originally Colorado)


----------



## [email protected]

downpatrick now!


----------



## Step_7

Antrim!


----------



## spacedoutracer

magherafelt


----------



## Feens

Longford /southern Ireland:wave:


----------



## Ruth M

pics of cars needed so we know who drives what in n.i


----------



## dubsport

Ahhh nice idea, maybe you should start a new thread with that ruth as it was your idea :thumb:


----------



## Vagen.vg

Ballyclare


----------



## rickmar1690

hello all, new member here from L'Derry, great forum:thumb:


----------



## johnboy

east belfast


----------



## chrisibiza

Newtownards


----------



## buck-egit

Only 1 guy from Coleraine must keep his car clean, so I will be the second

from Castlerock.......


----------



## Hugo

I'm from Newtownards


----------

